# Cannondale Super V Erfahrungsaustausch Aachen & Umgebung



## DickHard (23. August 2002)

Mir ist aufgefallen das hier relativ viele Super V's zugegen sind.
Lasst uns doch sotwas wie eine Erfahrungsaustauschbörse eröffnen.Da wäre auch die räumliche Nähe von Vorteil.
Schreibt doch mal was zu euren SV's.z.B.: Baujahr; Händler; setup etc. Ich kenne bestimmt ,je nach Baujahr ,den ein oder anderen von euch. 
Kauft ihr beim Elmar, oder nicht.
Worauf sollte man achten bei einem Federgabelumbau etc.

Dick"VieleichtläuftdasThemaja"Hard

PS: Natürlich können alle anderen Ihren Beitrag dazu beisteuern
ABER: Bitte keine CANNONDALE MAG ICH ABER NICHT Diskussion anfangen....bitte nicht.
Hier solls diesmal nur um Technik gehen.


----------



## nosh (23. August 2002)

hy 
 ich hab mein  super v seit 00 ist angeblich ein 99ger und baugleich mit dem 00 (wovon mich das cd vid nicht gerade überzeugt hat) 
ich habs beim elmar gekauft da wusste ich noch nicht das der einem immer seinen alten schrot andrehen will.
der normen (oder wie der heist) ist auch cool(arbeitet da) hab was am bike machen lassen  und wills bike abholn und auf die frage wieviel sie mir dies mall aus der tasche ziehn. sagt er für dich machen wir mal *überleg* 90 euro.  dummer weisse hatte vorher ein anderer angerufen und gesagt es würde 90 euro kosten das nenne ich einen guten sonder preis.

und achja ich wollte eine HS 22 haben der hatte auch noch eine da alls ich komme um das bike abzuhollen hatte es eine HS12 dran hatt der die HS22 doch einfach verkauft und mir die HS12 dran gebaut und behauptet das wär eigentlich das gleiche .


was ich am super v gut finde 

1. man kann die sattel stütze schön tief versenken
2. es ist eingentlich recht leicht
3. weil mein rahmen so klein ist kann man da super einen  freerider draus bauen (die habens nicht für nötig gehalten mir in meiner begeisterung zu sagen das der rahmen zu klein ist )
4. steht cannondale drauf

das wars erst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (24. August 2002)

Hallo, ich habe mir letztes Jahr beim Elmar einen 99er Super-V Rahmen mit Freeride Schwinge gekauft 999,- DM wollte er dafür haben.
Als Teile habe ich mir das ausgesucht, was laut div. Foren problemlos ist und ein gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat.
Der Wunsch nach schwarzen Anbauteilen hat mich allerdings ein paar grauer Harre gekostet.
Jetzt habe ich es langsam komplett.
Bis auf das Gedriss mit der Race Face Kurbel gab es keine Probleme. Werde deshalb auf eine (schwarz eloxierte o. gepulverte) XT-Kurbel mit TA Kettenblättern umrüsten.

Wegen Hausbau und 3. Kind bin ich bisher noch nicht damit gefahren (Schande Schande) .

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## THREE60 (25. August 2002)

Fahre inzwischen das 2. SV (2000er Modell). Hatte auch mal ein 99er, dessen Rahmen ca 1/2 kg leichter war. Scheint wohl häufiger gebrochen zu sein. Beide bei Citybike in Bonn gekauft. 

+ Einbau von 130mm Gabel gut möglich
+ für mich optimal passende Geometrie
+ gut funktionierender Hinterbau
+ Fox Vanilla ist serienmäßig gut abgestimmt
+ große Sattelstützenverstellbarkeit

- Hinterbau: die geklebte Bananenschwinge ist gerissen, .
+ gab schnell und unkompliziert Ersatz. Die CAD 4 Schwinge hält. -- Platz für breite Reifen ist mäßig
- Perfomance, Wartungsaufwand und Federweg der Headshocks
- Coda Expert Disc HR Nabe: Achse gebrochen
- bei Deorekurbel setzt sich die Kette gelegentlich zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel fest. Da hilft nur ne Bastellösung.
- im Fox Vanilla stecken billige Kunstofflager drin 
- Qualitätskontrolle mäßig.  (Schiefe Sitzdomabstützung)

CD Ersatzteile Best-Bike, Alsdorf (hat viel da oder schafft die Sachen in annehmbarer Zeit ran) oder www.bikefun.nl, Kerkrade.
Der Elmar bekommt doch nix auf die Reihe und bescheißt gerne ahnungslose Kunden. Mir will er wohl eh nix mehr verkaufen.
Übrigens macht Ganser in Stolleberg auch CD.

Wie wärs mit nem Aachener IBC/Cannondale-Treff?

Ralf


----------



## THREE60 (25. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DickHard _
> *
> Worauf sollte man achten bei einem Federgabelumbau etc.
> *



Flache Lagerschalen, damit auch 130mm rein gehen. Bloß nicht die Teile nehmen mit dem Konus. Elmar wird euch sicher verklickern, dass man den Konus auch oben montieren kann. Sie aber nen bischen K?cke aus und der lenker baut zu hoch.

Best Bike in Alsdorf lässt selber drehen, will aber abzockermäßige 45 Euro. Naja vielleicht kann man da noch handeln. Selber drehen ist ja auch möglich. Soll ja ne fertige Zeichnung im Forum geben.


----------



## Stenson (26. August 2002)

Hallo auch,
mir sind auch bereits die vielen SVs aufgefallen, ich hab halt auch so ein Gerät, kann aber zum Modelljahr nix sagen.
Ich habs als Gebrauchtes gekauft und der Vorbesitzer wusste es auch nicht! Es ist wohl schon recht alt!Die bei cycle haben doof geguckt als die es gesehen haben und konnten es gar nicht richtig zuordnen*lol*hab so eins bei ebay mal gesehn und dort war es als ein SV 1000 SL bezeichnet...naja wie auch immer, ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden damit. Angenehme Geometrie(bis auf den drehpunkt der schwinge), recht stabil und sieht auch nicht übel aus...

grüße aus dem sonnigen kelmis........stenson


----------



## DickHard (26. August 2002)

Postet doch mal Fotos von den Fahrrädern.
@stenson
Die SV's mit dem neuen Drehpunkt sind (glaube ich) 95 rausgekommen. Das Baujahr kannst Du aber mit der Rahmennummer bei Cannondale erfahren.


----------



## THREE60 (26. August 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1852198037&rd=1

so eins?

ansonsten kann man das baujahr auch ganz gut über die Gabel bestimmen.


----------



## Stenson (26. August 2002)

hi again,
es ist vom rahmenmodell so eines wie Three60 es bei ebay ausfindig gemacht hat (aber schöner...ggg)
ich mach gerne mal fotos davon uns poste sie dann!
es mag zwar schon alt sein aber dennoch fahr ich gern damit und bin auch wie gesagt soweit zufrieden. aber ich würde eure bikes auch gerne mal sehen, wobei sich mir die frage aufdrängt:"warum treffen wir uns nicht einfach mal zum lustigen rumgurken??!" 
und eine andere frage hab ich noch: wie sieht es mit der verwendung einer doppelbrückengabel bei meinem bike aus?? ist sowas prinzipiell drin oder freckt der rahmen dann....elmar meint es geht, aber den allgemeinen äußerungen zu seinem laden nach bin ich da wohl besser vorsichtig!!

bis demnächst........stenson


----------



## DickHard (26. August 2002)

..aber warum auf ein so steifes Gerät wie eine Headshok, oder hat es keine, verzichten. Wenn Du keine hast dann ist ne fette Doppelbrückengabel kein Problem.

..gerne, wann denn

DickHard


----------



## DickHard (26. August 2002)

@raymund
damals hat der noch 4800DM gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (26. August 2002)

was zur baujahrbestimmung

http://www.schoeni.de/fahrrad/cannon.html

http://www.geocities.co.jp/Playtown-Domino/9346/mtb-v900.html

ab 97 gibts das SV in der heutigen Form


----------



## Stenson (27. August 2002)

hallo, hier spricht stenson...

also, ich bin mir sehr sicher das ich keine Carbonschwinge hab. sind nämlich schweißnähte dran und eine ganz kleine delle hat sie auch*lol*
hat beides an ´ner carbonschwinge nix verloren...
sehr eigenartig nur, das ich das rad bislang sonst immer nur mit carbonschwinge gesehen habe. sehr eigenartig finde ich das schon! wenn man gegenklopft hört sich das an wie, naja, keine ahnung sehr pappig halt.
aber kollegen meinten auch es sei alu.
wenn man sich ja vielleicht mal trifft könnt ihr ja auch gern mal ein statement dazu abgeben. als wohnort lese ich immer aachen bei euch, wohnt ihr denn im stadtgebiet selbst oder eher außerhalb??
ich habe jedenfalls zur zeit urlaub und bin daher sehr flexibel was irgendwelche zeiten angeht. heute gibts wohl nix weil ich noch an den bremsen rumhantiere aber ansonsten immer....also ainfach mal bescheid sagen

ach ja, was würdet ihr zu einer votec gs 4 sagen (an meinem ollen kasten)
bin ein bischen skeptisch!

adieu und bis denne....stenson


----------



## THREE60 (27. August 2002)

Warum ne votec? Hat dir Elmar die Taschen zugelabert? IMHO viel zu teuer für das Gebotene.


----------



## Stenson (27. August 2002)

hallo three60,
so schnell eine antwort, uiui.
also nein, es muss natürlich keine gs4 sein. ich hab mich da auch nicht von elmar bequaken lassen, aber ich finde diese gabel eben nicht übel. im gegnsatz zu anderen doppelbrücken konnte ich diese schon "probefahren", und daher kann ich mir kein urteil über andere gabeln erlauben. deshalb frage ich ja auch.
es muss ja nicht mal unbedringt eine doppelbrücke sein, aber derzeit habe ich eine psylo da drin die aber mittlerweile schadhaft ist, und auf reparatur hab ich keinen bock da ich diese gabel eh nicht mehr so klasse finde


----------



## THREE60 (27. August 2002)

was ist denn kaputt? Ausgeschlagene Führungsbuchsen?

Halte ne Doppelbrücke bei den Federwegen eh für Quatsch.

Ralf


----------



## DickHard (27. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Stenson _
> *...................
> aber kollegen meinten auch es sei alu.
> wenn man sich ja vielleicht mal trifft könnt ihr ja auch gern mal ein statement dazu abgeben. als wohnort lese ich immer aachen bei euch, wohnt ihr denn im stadtgebiet selbst oder eher außerhalb??
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27837

Ich glaube es ist zwar noch kein Treffen zustande gekommen,
aber gut Ding will weile haben.
Ich fahr oft (fast jeden Tag) in gemässigtem Tempo, durch den Aachener Wald (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)
In der Woche so um 18:00
D.H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stenson (27. August 2002)

ahoi,
ich bin mir sicher das es die führungsbuchsen sind, keine ahnung ob sich da überhaupt etwas machen ließe
aber noch ist die gabel nicht über den jordan, und bei aller liebe, ich will auch nicht unendlich in den bock investieren sondern mir vielleicht nächsten sommer was anderes besorgen. da leg ich mir lieber die kohle beiseite
und tatsächlich tut eine doppelbrücke nicht unbedingt not bei den, wie three60 sagt, eher kleinen federwegen.... aber egal, treffen könne wir uns sehr gerne morgen, da ich gleich noch einen termin einhalten muss, und die bremse immer noch nicht fertig ist.  die uhrzeit ist ok für mich.
wir können ja mal per forum "kontakt halten" und vielleicht für morgen was ausmachen...
das mit dem heusch fahren kommt mir sehr gelegen, hab keinen bock auf verbissenes rokordejagen...mein ja nur!

also bis dann....stenson


----------



## DickHard (5. September 2002)

Ahoi,
wusstet ihr schon das Bergwerk und wiesmann Rahmen bauen die eine Headshokgabel aufnehmen können?
Warum dürfen die das?

Da ich schon etwas länger nichts mehr mit der Fa. Cannondale zu tun habe fände ich gut wenn man hier vieleicht einmal die Headshokgeschichte zusammenkriegen würde.
verschiedene Bauarten in verschiedenen Baujahren.
Was für Patronen gibt es. 
Vieleicht hat einer ja eine Serviceanleitung zu Hause die man hier posten kann.....
Wo kauft man am Besten Teile?
Wo wickelt man Garantiansprüche ab?
Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit einen Rahmenschaden durch schlechte Zugverlegung zu verhindern?

ergo
 ein richtig informatives Forum und Teilebörse für Fahrer und Freunde von SuperV's oder ähnlichen Geräten.
DickHard


----------



## THREE60 (5. September 2002)

Zum zerlegen der Liniearlager müsste ich schon mal was recht ausfühliches im ibc geschrieben haben. ne serviceanleitung für nen kleinen Service gibt es bei der MB als pdf.

Ersatzteile bei www.bestbike.de in Alsdorf. ne Patronenübersicht findet man in der kitliste auf www.cannondale.com


----------



## winalotarace (5. September 2002)

Wenn man das so liest erscheint es als wolte sich hier eine 
Kannodale- Selbsthilfegruppe gründen.

Ist ja mal ein schöner Ansatz.


----------



## eL (5. September 2002)

ja find ich auch echt gut sowas vorallem die geschichte der Rahmen und gabeln speziell des superV´s interessiert mich schon.

L


----------



## THREE60 (6. September 2002)

die geschichte ab 97 kann man aud den Cannondaleseiten nachvollziehen. 
Alte Bikezeitungen/bikemärkte könnten da sicher helfen?

Ralf


----------



## DickHard (6. September 2002)

Das ist schon richtig das man sich die Informationen auch an den verschiendensten Stellen zusammenklauben kann.....
aber es wäre doch gut wenn das alles in geraffter Form hier nachzusehen wäre.......
 
D.H.


----------



## sketcher (6. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THREE60 _
> *Zum zerlegen der Liniearlager müsste ich schon mal was recht ausfühliches im ibc geschrieben haben.*



Hallo THREE60,
leider konnte ich mit der Suchfunktion nichts darüber finden. Würde mich aber stark interessieren.

Sei so gut und schau doch bitte noch mal nach.

Grüße
sketcher


----------



## THREE60 (7. September 2002)

dann versuch das
groups.google.de newsgroup de.alt.sport.mountain-bike
suchwort z.b. lagerbahn


----------



## THREE60 (7. September 2002)

zum SV gibt in der newsgroup auch einen ganz frischen beitrag mit detaillierten Jahrgangsinfos.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magurahasser (9. September 2002)

Ihr wolltet doch ein Bild haben...






Modell 00
noch Magura-Technik, aktuell Hayes
Lefty als Ersatz für defekte Fatty
XT-Ausstattung
Fox Dämpfer, alle sechs Monateauf Garantie neu -leider
der abgebildete Hinterbau ist die Nummer zwei, momentan ist Nummer drei einer anderer Bauart montiert, weil Nummer zwei auch an selber Stelle wie Nummer eins gebrochen


----------



## DickHard (9. September 2002)

Erkundige dich mal ob bei Dir die alte Schwinge reinpasst...
die hält..es sei denn Three60 hat da schon den gegenteiligen
Fall erlebt.
Ich habe aber noch die ein oder andere Konnektion zu Cannondale und mach mich parallel zu Dir mal schlau.........
(schlaumachen...ja geht denn das..)


----------



## THREE60 (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Magurahasser _
> [B
> der abgebildete Hinterbau ist die Nummer zwei, momentan ist Nummer drei einer anderer Bauart montiert, [/B]



die andere Bauart hält.


----------



## Magurahasser (10. September 2002)

Also eigentlich gefällt mir mein SV nach wie vor. Allerdings hat mir mein Händler "angedroht", bei einem weiteren "Vorfall" dieser Größenordnung verkauft er mir kein Fahrrad dieser Marke mehr. Er war nämlich bei beiden Hinterbaubrüchen dabei und ziemlich desilosoniert.


----------



## DickHard (10. September 2002)

Wie schwer bist Du denn...
eher Bergfloh
oder eher Sprinter?
(oder Hammerwerfer )
D.H.


----------



## Magurahasser (10. September 2002)

90 kg Lebendgwicht plus Klamotten plus Bike plus Rucksack...


----------



## DickHard (11. September 2002)

Frage Deinen Händler mal ob er Dir nicht eine SuperV Active Schwinge (die alte passt lt. Cannondale) einbaut....die hält nach allem was ich gehört habe...


----------



## Magurahasser (11. September 2002)

Es kann sein, dass ich schon so ein Ding bekommen habe. Jedenfalls macht es einen ganz stabilen Eindruck und ich bin zufrieden damit. Aber falls es wirklich noch einmal passiert, werde ich wohl zu Nikolai, Storck oder Kona wechseln. Ich hoffe aber nicht, da mein Fahrrad, so wie es ist, optimal in meinen Augen ist.


----------



## DickHard (12. September 2002)

Die beste Idee zum Thema Fully fürs leben haben meine Recherchen nur eine Firma ausgespuckt die alles vermag:
Leichter und steifer als andere 
eine Verarbeitung die den Puls locker um 30 Schläge hebt
diese Dinger können nach meiner Meinung so ziemlich alles ab
und was als Vorteil hinzukommt: Der Rohrsatz ist aus Stahl 
www.wiesmann-bikes.de
D.H.

PS: Das wird mein nächstes........wenn ich wieder Knete habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2002)

schlechte nachrichten für uns SuperVau driver 
es werden zur zeit nur noch restbestände verkauft und wen die alle sind gibt es wohl keine mehr!!!!
hmmm eine legende geht zu ende und erhlichgesagt häng ich echt an meinem Fury

@Dick
nu is det superVau doch en classiker  vieleicht nich heut aber morgen bestimmt


----------



## nosh (18. Oktober 2002)

wollte gestern auf cannondale.com nach nem bild von nem super v schaun. und da waren keine bilder mehr von super v 's die ham die anscheinend echt ausm program genommen


----------



## Kraeuterbutter (28. November 2009)

Hallo..
mir gefallen die Super-Vs ganz gut...

die Kritiken "damals" (um 2000) waren ja durchwegs gut..

heute liest man immerwieder was von "Affenschaukel" usw.

wie seht ihr das heute..
würde eben gern mir eines kaufen (bis ~500Euro)
und dann zu einem Elektrorad umbauen


----------



## Schildbürger (28. November 2009)

Kraeuterbutter schrieb:


> würde eben gern mir eines kaufen (bis ~500Euro)
> und dann zu einem Elektrorad umbauen



Wieso? Bist du behindert oder schon so alt? 
Ich habe mal mit einer leicht behinderten (jüngeren) Frau gesprochen die ein E-Rad fährt. Das ist für sie die einzige Möglichkeit, im weiteren Umkreis, in die Natur zu kommen. Wenn sie es könnte würde sie gerne ein "normales" Fahrrad fahren, aber da machen die Beine nicht so mit.
Da (oder bei älteren Leuten) ist so ein Bike ideal, ansonsten nur dekadent.

Netter Trollversuch. 
Etwas alt der Thread...


----------



## Kraeuterbutter (28. November 2009)

was soll das heißen, Trollversuch ?

1.) ich besitze bereits ein Elektrofahrrad
http://www.kraeuterbutter.at/Bilder2/Modellbau_Anhaenger/Posings/E-Bike%20mit%20Anhaenger_DSCF1071_v4.jpg




hab mein 18 Jahre altes Mountainbike umgebaut, fahre sehr gern damit
allerdings: 20kg schwer, hätte jetzt gern ein leichteres und mit Mittelmotor für Gelaendeeinsatz
gibt aber am Markt nix was mir gefallen taete, oder viel zu teuer
deshalb Eigenbau, als Basis würde ich gern ein Super V verwenden

2.) bin weder behindert noch alt (31)

3.) bin Fahrradbote in Wien, komme meist auf motorlose über 1000km im Monat
(fahre also mehr wie viele "sportlichen" Fahrer)
fahre keine Wettbewerbe, aber oft gegen mich oder die Uhr (Radboten = Sprintkönige! ... 50km in der Stadt sind anstrengender, wie 100km auf ner Landstrasse)

4.) ich fahre auch wenn kein Sonnenschein ist...
nicht wie so mancher Sonntags-ich-fahre-meine-5000-Euro-Carbon-Mühle-spazieren fahrer, wo das Rad im Winter im Wohnzimmer hängt
bei Minusgraden, oder wenns die ganze Woche schüttet, bin ich bis zu 11 Stunden am Tag unterwegs

5.) die restlichen Grenzerfahrungen/Auslotung meiner Grenzen bzw. Anhebung derselben erlebe ich bei meinem Sportstudium auf der Schmelz
(Schwimmen, Geräteturnen (war mal Vize-Landesmeister), Turmspringen, Leichtathletik, Hindernislauf, Schifahren, Snowboarden, usw. usf.)
---> will damit sagen: mein Ego ist fest genug, um auch auf ein Elektrorad zu steigen

6.) dekadent ??
Motorradfahren ist cool,
und Fahren mit nem Elektrobike im Gelände ist dekadent ??

was ist denn das für ne komische Vorstellung ?
bin auf jedenfalls sportlicher unterwegs wenn ich mich mit dem Elektroradl nen Berg hochstrample als mit nem 20kg Downhillbike mit dem Lift hochzufahren

7.) bin Modellbauer, hab schon ein paar Elektromotoren selber gebaut, vondaher ist das Thema ansich auch noch hoch interessant für mich
was zusätzlich der Reiz an der Sache für mich ist

gut...
warum ich den alten Thread ausgrabe ?
das Cannondale Super V würde sich gut für einen Elektroumbau eigenen...
auch wäre damit dann im Gelände zu fahren, nicht wie mit 99% der derzeit käuflichen Elektrorädern

hier hat das bereits einer gemacht:





(noch nicht fertig)
die Dämpferhalterung würde sich für die Motormontage eignen

in einem österreichischen Forum hab ich nur von Nicht-Cannondale-Super-V Fahrern gehört, was für ne Affenschaukel das Rad sein soll und nur Mist und rausgeschmissenes Geld

mir - als Student und fahrradbote - fehlt aber das Geld für ein neues 2500 Euro modernes Fully

deshalb der Gedanke ans Super V
und hier scheinen - im Gegensatz zum österr. Forum - ja einige Super V Fahrer zu sein, bzw. waren es das um 2002

deshalb hier meine Fragen....
hätte mir halt ein wenig Hilfe erhofft um Klarheit zu kriegen ob und wenn wieviel ein Super V heute noch wert ist,
wie schlimm das mit der "affenschaukel" ist, ob nur für schwere Personen gilt oder für alle, etc. etc.


----------



## Kraeuterbutter (28. November 2009)

und nochwas:
wenn ich nach 5 Tagen FUlltime-Botenfahren am Wochenende mal zuhause bin, die schönen Hügel...

dann greif ich oft zum Elektroradl, obwohl 20kg schwer
und denk: ne kleine Runde mach ich mal schnell..

und schwupps.. sinds dann doch wieder 70km 
ist für mich auf jedenfall ein Genuss

auch kann ich mal was schwereres mitnehmen:




ist schon zu alt um selber längere Strecken zu laufen...
so läuft er 1-2-3km mit, und dann will er in die Kiste und weiter gehts...

auch fahre ich seit einem Jahr kaum noch Auto,
da ich vieles mit dem Rad erledigen kann





also dieses dekadent... das stört mich wirklich von dir, diese Aussage 
ich finds dekadent, wenn ich sehe, wie Leute nen Fully in den VW Sharan einpacken, um dann 200km aufn Berg raufzufahren und dann meinen, wie umweltschonend sie doch unterwegs sind (im Vergleich zu einem Elektroradl)

auch Tagestouren (mit Anhänger) bis 230km (2400hm dazwischen und 5 stündiger Mittagspause) hab ich schon so gemacht

jedenfalls: das 18 Jahre alte Radl fahr ich sehr gern, nur hätte ich jetzt gern was gefedertes, und leichteres UND mit Mittelmotor (ungefederte masse in den Reifen gering halten) fürs Gelände

*ALSO ICH WÄRE SEHR VERBUNDEN, wenn noch jemand was zum Super V schreiben könnte*
aus heutiger Sicht
nen billiges, modernes Fully (600 Euro Bergamont wurde mir vorgeschlagen: http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-evolve-48-2008.html) 
oder fürs selbe Geld ein gebrauchtes Super V
hmm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraeuterbutter (28. November 2009)

hier noch was derzeit bei meinem Radl geht:
letztes Jahr im Winter (schnee liegt noch)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II31oAlu9Dc&feature=channel"]YouTube- Bafang Bergfahrt Part 2[/ame]
(1. Gang leider nur 28:28 übersetzt)

oder aber schnell:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TQZqctp-gY&feature=related"]YouTube- Bafang Speedtest 50km/h[/ame]
(Akkus noch provisorisch)
mittlerweile fahr ich mit Tria-Lenker

oder aber mit Haenger und Hubschrauber:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/5150567"]AcrobatSE und Bafang on Vimeo[/ame]

also das will ich haben, nur jetzt:
a) vollgefedert
b) Mittelmotor für Geländegeängigkeit
c) mehr Drehmoment durch mitbenutzen der Schaltung durch den Motor
(dachte da an eine Dualdrive hinten)


----------

